# SSD(Systemplatte) wird der Speicherplatz immer weniger



## Vespula (2. Januar 2015)

Hallo,



hab schon etwas länger bei Google gesucht aber egal was ich versucht habe es hat nichts gebracht. Seit 2-3 Monaten ist mir aufgefallen das der Speicherplatz auf C: (SSD) worauf Win7 installiert wird der Speicherplatz immer weniger wird.


Hatte mal "nur" noch 9GB. 



folgende Sachen schon ausprobiert:

alte Musik/Bilder gelöscht -> 5GB mehr gehabt nach 2-3 Wochen waren diese fast wieder "weg" ohne Updates etc zu installieren
eigene Dokumente auf andere Festplatte verschoben -> 8,5GB Gewinn wovon nur noch 4,5GB nach 2-3 Wochen wirklich vorhanden waren
Schattenkopien/Wiederherstellungspunkte bis auf den letzten gelöscht
Temporäre Dateien gelöscht
Ruhemodus von Win7 da dieser nie benutzt wird deaktiviert
Virenscan mit Avira + Malwarebytes gemacht(natürlich nacheinander etc)

Ab dem Zeitpunkt das mir das Speicherplatz verschwinden aufgefallen ist sieht es momentan so aus:

Anfang 9,1GB frei, gestern nach dem letzten Versuch(Ruhemodus) auf insgesamt 24,7GB gekommen. Am Abend waren es schon nur noch 23,6GB jetzt sind es 23,5GB.


Woran kann es liegen das soviel Speicher verschwindet? Ich habe nichts neues installiert und Updates sind so eingestellt das ich diese extra noch bestätigen muss.


Jemand noch einen Tipp oder eine Idee wohin der Speicher geht?


danke schon mal im voraus für eure Hilfe.


----------



## hbf878 (2. Januar 2015)

Hast du schon den (versteckten) AppData-Ordner in deinem Benutzerverzeichnis genauer angeschaut? Dort werden temporäre Dateien, Internetcache etc gespeichert. 

Im Übrigen ist das Programm TreeSize hilfreich bei der Analyse des belegten Speicherplatzes. Download: https://www.jam-software.de/customers/downloadTrial.php?article_no=80&language=DE&


----------



## Vespula (2. Januar 2015)

im versteckten Appdate Ordner/Local  sind bei mir nur  hauptsächlichSpiele relevante Sachen enthalten.

Insgesamt sind in Benutzer/XxX/Appdata/Local Ordner  46,8 GB Daten davon belegt der Ordner Microsoft 46,6GB.  Die anderen 200MB sind Ordner von Battlenet etc.

Locallow und Roaming sind zusammen nur knapp 950mb groß.


----------



## Vespula (2. Januar 2015)

Seit dem Post bin ich auf 22,7GB runter bei C:


Hab mir mal zu Testzwecken auch SSDLife Free geladen -> 100% health, Total/free size: 128,0GB/24,5GB. Wieso sagt das Tool das ich 24,5GB habe und in der Übersicht sind es nur noch 22,7GB?


----------



## CapitanJack (3. Januar 2015)

Hi

Hast Du I-Tunes oder ähnliche Programme ?

Wenn speicherplatz verschwindet, dann liegts entweder an Windows, das Updates geladen werden, oder an Programmen, die die Platte zumüllen. 

Irgendwelche office Programme oder Sync Programme am laufen ?



Grüßle


----------



## XT1024 (3. Januar 2015)

Vespula schrieb:


> Temporäre Dateien gelöscht


Wie denn? Per Hand, mit der Datenträgerbereinigung? Ich würde es ggf. mal mit den _ccleaner_ probieren.



Vespula schrieb:


> 128,0GB/24,5GB. Wieso sagt das Tool das ich  24,5GB habe und in der Übersicht sind es nur noch 22,7GB?


Weil das Programm wohl GB anzeigt aber das tolle OS noch immer GB schreibt und GiB meint.
---
AppData\Local\microsoft mit 46,6 GB ist vmtl. 46 GB zu groß. Den Ordner würde ich mir mal genauer ansehen.


----------



## DSHPB (3. Januar 2015)

Vespula schrieb:


> ...Insgesamt sind in Benutzer/XxX/Appdata/Local Ordner  46,8 GB Daten davon *belegt der Ordner Microsoft 46,6GB*.  Die anderen 200MB...



WAS genau belegt da so viel? Das ist definitiv *nicht* normal...! 46,6GB im Microsoft-Ordner ist "etwas" zu viel, das soll keinesfalls so sein...


Bin bissl zu spät...


XT1024 schrieb:


> Wie denn? Per Hand, mit der Datenträgerbereinigung? Ich würde es ggf. mal mit den _ccleaner_ probieren.


Jaa, CCleaner ist gut 

Meine Rede:


XT1024 schrieb:


> Weil das Programm wohl GB anzeigt aber das tolle OS noch immer GB schreibt und GiB meint.
> ---
> AppData\Local\microsoft mit 46,6 GB ist vmtl. 46 GB zu groß. Den Ordner würde ich mir mal genauer ansehen.


----------



## Vespula (3. Januar 2015)

Habe die Temp files etc durch Datenträgerbereinigung gelöscht.


Habe kein Itunes,Samsung Kies oder ähnliches installiert.

Benutzer/XxX/Appdata/Local /Microsoft ->  41,1 GB werden vom Windows ORdner belegt. 5,95GB von Age of empires online das eigentlich schon seit Monaten nicht mehr auf der Platte ist.


Micorosoft Office ist installiert aber wird nicht benutzt momentan.


Sind mittlerweile nur noch 22,0 GB


Edit: CC Cleaner anylisieren lassen -> 42.660 MB zu entfernen -> Internet Explorer temporäre Dateien  43.055.938 KB wie kann das bitte sein? Gelöscht habe ich noch nichts.


----------



## XT1024 (3. Januar 2015)

Vespula schrieb:


> Benutzer/XxX/Appdata/Local /Microsoft ->  41,1 GB werden vom Windows ORdner belegt


Das macht es auch nicht besser, bei mir hat der Ordner ganze 153 MB.

Die Datenträgerbereinigung lässt gerne ein paar  MB übrig.
-> ccleaner und nach einer möglichen Reinigung den Ordner doch mal z.B. mit o.g. treesize (oder per Hand...) "bearbeiten".


edit: temporäre Dateien incl. (abgebrochene?) downloads


----------



## Vespula (3. Januar 2015)

siehe oben gerade noch ein Bild angehängt. Die Größe der temporären Dateien vom Internet Explorer können doch niemals so groß sein? Nutze diesen nie.


----------



## Affliction (3. Januar 2015)

Benutzt du Explorer und Mozilla?
Ich hab WE deinstalliert. 

Edit: ich wird es löschen!


----------



## MrLoL1 (3. Januar 2015)

Probier das mal, beschte! :
Temp File Cleaner - Download - Filepony

Pass auf , dass du nicht auf werbung klickst!


mfg


----------



## Vespula (3. Januar 2015)

4303 schrieb:


> Benutzt du Explorer und Mozilla?
> Ich hab WE deinstalliert.
> 
> Edit: ich wird es löschen!




Mozilla, IE ist nur drauf wegen updates. Aber die temp files können ja niemals so groß sein...


----------



## CapitanJack (3. Januar 2015)

Vespula schrieb:


> Edit: CC Cleaner anylisieren lassen -> 42.660 MB zu entfernen -> Internet Explorer temporäre Dateien  43.055.938 KB wie kann das bitte sein? Gelöscht habe ich noch nichts.



Hi


Internet Explorer ??? wer benutzt heute noch den Internet Explorer ??



Grüßle


----------



## Vespula (3. Januar 2015)

siehe 1 Post über dir. Hab jetzt die temporären Files gelöscht vom Internet Explorer -> 62,7GB auf C: frei, ohne Worte.


----------



## Affliction (3. Januar 2015)

Wenn du IE nicht nutzt, dann schmeiß ihn doch runter. Und Anfangen würde ich mit dem was dir der CCleaner vorschlägt. Auch ruhig mal die Registry checken lassen. 

Edit: oh, hab wieder zu lange beim schreiben gebraucht [emoji6]


Bei mir "kontrolliert" der CCleaner mein ganzes System und damit fahre ich seit Jahren sehr gut. Hatte nie irgendwelche Probleme mit ihm.


----------



## Vespula (3. Januar 2015)

Habe mal den die Temp files gelöscht und IE unter der Systemsteuerung und durch den IE Blocker von Microsoft gelöscht/blockiert. Mal schauen ob der Speicher doch wieder weniger wird mit der Zeit.



Auf jeden Fall erstmal schon danke für eure Mithilfe.


----------



## XT1024 (3. Januar 2015)

Für merkwürdige Ergebnisse in der Zukunft: Rechtsklick auf das Ergebnis und Details anzeigen lassen.


----------



## Vespula (4. Januar 2015)

Hatte bis heute wieder knapp 600 MB weniger auf der Festplatte, habe CC Cleaner angeworfen und es war 1 GB von IE wieder vorhanden. Habe diesen aber gestern deaktiviert.


----------



## Affliction (4. Januar 2015)

Deinstallieren!
Welchen explorer hast du denn drauf?
Vllt. hilft dir das hier weiter.
Installieren und Deinstallieren von Internet Explorer - Windows-Hilfe


----------



## Vespula (4. Januar 2015)

So habe ich den ja schon deaktiviert. Unter Updates ist er jetzt erst aufgetaucht. IE 11, IE 10, IE 9 deinstalliert. Ist ja auch nicht das wahre vom Ei, da mir jetzt vorgeschlagen wird IE 9 zu installieren, und IE 8 ja nicht entfernen kann.


----------



## DSHPB (4. Januar 2015)

Welche Antivirus-Software nutzt du? Ich würd nochmal nen ausführlichen Scan machen mit mindestens 2-3 verschiedenen GUTEN Programmen...


----------



## Vespula (4. Januar 2015)

DSHPB schrieb:


> Welche Antivirus-Software nutzt du? Ich würd nochmal nen ausführlichen Scan machen mit mindestens 2-3 verschiedenen GUTEN Programmen...



Avira Free Antivirus + lasse ich auch wöchentlich Malewarebytes durchlaufen. Beide haben nichts gefunden und sonst ist mir nichts aufgefallen das Programme nicht funktionieren/Dateien verschwinden etc


----------



## MrLoL1 (4. Januar 2015)

Würde dtrotzdem mal TFC benutzen!
Temp File Cleaner - Download - Filepony


----------



## Vespula (5. Januar 2015)

MrLoL1 schrieb:


> Würde dtrotzdem mal TFC benutzen!
> Temp File Cleaner - Download - Filepony



hat ganze 20 MB entfernt.


----------



## iluap3d (5. Januar 2015)

HI!

Ich würd mal hier reinschaun: PC-Experience Hardware, Tipps und Tricks : | SSD Optimierungen, Tipps, Tricks und FAQs (Update 24.10.2014)

Und eventuell dein System auf diesem kleinen "basiswissen" neu aufsetzen....

EDIT: Und ev. noch hier für den CC Cleaner, niemals die Registry einem "Performance program" überlassen: PC-Experience Software, Tipps und Tricks : | CCleaner richtig und gefahrlos einsetzen (Update, neuer Artikel)


Grüße
iluap3d


----------

